# Lookin for a game



## Link 86 (Aug 16, 2005)

Lookin for a game near or around the montrose/chesaning/saginaw/frankenmuth/st. charles area (all about 20 min. away from me) or online


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 25, 2005)

I know of a group that plays up In Bay City. I might be able to get a hold of the DM to see if there is room if you are interested.


----------



## emenz (Oct 10, 2005)

*Good news for all!*

Just thought of dropping in to say hello. Couldn't help but be intrigued by other gamers trying to find a game in michigan. My group runs ages 24-35 and has been playing togather for a couple of years every sunday with minor exceptions. We play a modified version of Dungeons and Dragons 3.5 modified with extensive house rules and erata in a totally original world called Geas. Our DM and almost 35 players have created this world in more imense detail than even the D&D campaign sources. This project has been in progress for 5 years now. If you are interested check out this web site and feel free to send me a PM if you wanna check it out for real. The web site which is stellar is http://geas.gameworlds.org/.


----------

